# Help with buying router table for Hubby's birthday



## 2jranch (Sep 13, 2004)

My other half is a long time reader of this forum, I found this only by checking out his forums stored in "favorites". He has a birthday coming up, and I'd like to get him a router table top, fence, and either a lift mechanism, or some way to change the bits above the table. This may come off as a little long winded......typical for a woman, not?........but maybeit will give you a better idea of what I'm looking for.

He has a Freud 2000, and a couple of Craftsman routers,and the Freud is mounted to a benchtop Craftsman table ( He is very unhappy with the trueness of the table top, and keeping the plate level with the top,italways needs micro-adjusting after much use) but I know I've heard him say that you just can't have too many routers............so I wouldn't be adverse to buying a new router too. The problem is, I have looked at just about every table out there, Rosseau, benchdog, freud, rockler, woodhaven...etc, etc..........And trying to get "the complete package" is frustrating to say the least. We are farmers by trade,but woodworkers by heart (fishing and hunting are running close on the list though) We make things for ourselves and the children and grandchildren for the most part, nothing commercial. So far our major projects have been quilt racks, toy chests, deacons benches, hope chests and steamer trunks. All of these projects required a lot of router work,and our biggest frustration is changing bits and adjustments for height. We are looking at a project now that requires raised panel doors..........LOTS of router work..........and I cringe to think of all the grumbling that will go with this project. So I'd like to get him set up with a good reliabletable top, fence with slots for featherboards, easy to set-up and adjust,, the insert with either a ez-lift or at least a adjustment handle, and the right router (if the Freud isn't the one for the job). We can make the cabinet to fit the table top, he has his current benchtop model on another cabinet that sets his working height at about 46", and I like the idea of storage for all the components in one spot.

So far I'mleaning towards the Rockler #67356 combo, with a PC8529 router and a free height adjustment handle. I'm trying to keep this within a $500 budget, as I just bought him a Performax 22-44 drum sander a couple months ago (I think I said,"Well, HappyBirthday, Hon" at the time...........but what can I say..I spoil him.........maybe I'll have to say "Merry Christmas")

Anyway, I appreciate your input. Thanks for your patience. June


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

The Freud router will be fine,it's variable speed and about 3 hp. Woodpecker has a table top for $80.00, you can buy teir plunge lift for $149.95 (30.00 less if you join their E club- no charge they send emails weekly with their specials.) The lift comes with the plate and height adjustment. For $200.00 you can get the lift and top,but still need a fence there are many places to buy fences a few are Woodhaven, Eagle America and woodpeckers.

Good Luck 
Jerry


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I would suggest that you look at the table system that the sponser Oak-Park has.
They also offer an system for the router tabe that makes raised panels a breeze. The router can be taken out of their table and placed on top of it for bit changes. that is alot cheaper than buying a router raizer unit. I have both of those systems and they work just fine. Hope this helps you out Woodnut65


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is the web site Woodnut65 was talking about. www.oak-park.com they have the whole table. And you can lift the router right out for easy adjustments and bit changing.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Here's an idea. If you think he needs another router pick up a PC 890. Then add to it a nice card and a Gift Certificate (or something similar) from one of the companies, including the one he appears to use (Rockler). That way he recieves a tangible gift (the router) and HIS choice of table, fence etc. He may have a "dream" package in the backof his mind. Buy the PC as a package deal, offered most places, which contains both a fixed base and plunger base. Very handy.
For what its worth.


----------



## 2jranch (Sep 13, 2004)

*help with buying router table for hubby's birthday*

Thanks for the responses. I'll give all of them consideration.


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

Woodpeckers has a fence available for their table as well. You can buy it individually or as a combo set with their table for additional savings.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello 2jranch,

If I had a wish list, I would pick one of these 2. The Oak Park Router Table or Veritas® Router Table System but these are my personnel choices.


----------



## DougW (Oct 15, 2005)

Of course if we speak of dream systems... I'd go for a Woodrat but that exceeds the $500 budget. The advantage here is you get panel door features PLUS any kind of dovetail, mortise, tennons, finger joints... Its a long list. No need for a lifter, adapts to any kind of router, and comes complete with precious little else to buy.

...Doug


----------



## 2jranch (Sep 13, 2004)

I settled on the rockler table, with a lift, 4 pc. access. kit, table switch, and the Porter Cable 2 hp router, which the store in Mpls didn't have, so they substituteda 2 1/4 hp for the 2 hp............and my sister picked everything up and brought today when they brought their 5th wheel down to store for the winter. We will build our own cabinet for it. Hubby was pleasantly surprised and grateful. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

I hope your hubby is enjoying his new 'toy'. Invest in template guides and he will get more from his router. Before purchasing the guides find some reading material as to how they are used. very little material is available (I am self taught on the use of the guides) been routing for the past 40 years. I have enclosed a samples of my work that could not be completed on the router table/ well I do not think so. I am open to correction.


----------

